# Manual of Seamanship ?



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

For general knowledge on the subject and to satisfy BOT examiners my choice was Nicholls Seamanship & Nautical Knowledge. I had a handed down copy, from my Sea Cadet Corp days, of the Admiralty Manual of Seamanship, 1908 reprinted 1915, but this was mainly geared for use on RN vessels. I suspect however that this manual was the preference of some members, dating perhaps from training ship days. What was your preferred seamanship manual ?.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Binnacle
I started with Nicholls but gave it away when I failed the eyesight test and came on the coast.
When the rules were changed and I started studying again I settled for Dantons seamanship, I didn't find much difference.

Regards Robert


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe that Captain Danton is still with us!

Off the subject, slightly, if one ever delves deeply into the Admiralty Manual of Seamanship, older edtions, there is a good deal of quite sound merchant ship stuff in Volume Three. I personally have not found much need to know how to load the ammunition on a Royal Sovereign class battleship, nor have I needed to know how to tow one battleship with another, all of which can be found in Volume Two of my 1928 edition, but Volume Three actually covers stability, loadlines, stowage and suchlike.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Nicholls for me, at Hull Trinity House and as an apprentice it covered everything we needed to know.Trying to remember the principles of navigation book we had to use but forgotten which one it was,a big hefty tome about the same size as Nicholls.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I still have a cherished copy of Lecky's Wrinkles in Practical Navigation. Now that is a wonderful book and full of all sorts of tips that were still useful in the 1980s.


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

I have a copy of TAITES SEAMANSHIP dated 1920, price on the cover 2/-
Found it in my Uncles bookcase when we cleared out his house,no idea what he was doing wih it a he had been a Railwayman all his life,if anyone is interested and wants it drop me a Pmail as it will only finish up in a skip when I pop me clogs.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I have an old copy, dated 1919, Charles Griffin & Company nautical series.
"Elementary Seamanship".

This plus all three Admiraly manuals of seamanship and a Nichols. All have great points and the older ther better I reckon, from a pure seamanship aspect.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Still have my Nichol's and that one we all started with "The Bosuns Manual".
Another I will not part with s Nichol's "Shipmasters Business Companion". Really very much out of date but then again so am I!!!.
Used to know all that stuff which I find is amusing as I don't remember where I used to put my car keys. Now leave them in the car. (We live in a very rural area where its unusual for theft)


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Principles for Second Mates by Jones, that seemed to take care of Navigation!!, another book that came my way was the Seamanship Handbook by Bonwick (1966).
As a Tramp ship Apprentice my first Examiner for Second Mates skated over a lot of seamanship to concentrate on ROR to my chagrin and ultimate downfall.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> I believe that Captain Danton is still with us!
> 
> Captain (Graham) Danton is certainly still with us, living in Looe in Cornwall. Although retired from lecturing many years ago, he did a Sunday afternoon radio programme, consisting of light music and topical matters, until about 2 years ago on BBC Radio Devon, when he was summarily fired at short notice for no discernible reason, other than someone else wanted the radio spot! A lot of locals stated they would never listen to BBC Radio Devon again.


----------



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

Still got my Munro's Seamanship Primer, came in handy when I sat my 2nd Mates Ticket. I didn't know Cpt Danton lived in Looe, Cornwall, lived there myself for 20yrs, but left in 2000.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Danton seamanship great book. Had to lift parts of a windless on two ships run a wire from the fore mast to frod lead with a block on attached a chain block able to lift the part and move the part to a trolley for moving to ER. another lift a anchor using the gypsydrum with a mooring drum ruining to a main deck winch. another time lifet a heavy anchor using poop deck wire along the deck up to block on the fore mast bring a few feet at a time.Joined a ship we were taken over found ship side hole used steel plate and bolts to get home.


----------

